# New to UK Muscle;But not new to B/Building



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I started b/building in 1971 at the age of 23, have been into competative sports throughout school and after Track & Field ;F/ball;Rugby;cycling, Within 3-4mths of training I entered and won my 1st B/B contest, I went on to win top honours in the late 70's & 80's throughout the UK & Europe the rest is history

In my time I've competed aginst many of the top names from that eara from all over the globe; including ;

Sergio Oliva;Serge Nubret;Frank Zane;Boya Coe;Bertil Fox ;Dave Johns;Chris Dickenson;Chet Yorton;Casey Viator and many more from that eara.

Having met; Steve Reeves;John Grimick;Arnie;Reg Park;Bill Pearl; in my time was a great honour

I would also like to share some shots of my comp days

http://www.flickr.com/photos/john-e-big-guns

Regards

John


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey John,

Looking great, glad to have you on board!

You pictures are awesome, I look forward to reading some more of your posts!

Regards.

Ps,

What is the exact model of your car, I love them!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking good, buddy!

Welcome to the board. I seem to have heard your name before - where abouts are you from in Lancs?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the board. :thumbup1:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Looking great, glad to have you on board!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your welcome and please you like the photos and will be adding to future posts

The car; 2lt TDI Sports; with BTCC body kit

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Looking good, buddy!
> 
> Welcome to the board. I seem to have heard your name before - where abouts are you from in Lancs?


Thanks for the welcome Chris

I live approx 6mls south of Preston


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Welcome to the board. :thumbup1:


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

John Wood said:


> Thanks for the welcome Chris
> 
> I live approx 6mls south of Preston


Near Chorley way then?

Yep, thought I'd heard of you :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...great to have you here with us...


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Welcome aboard...great to have you here with us...


Thanks

John


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome John - good to have you here.

Great photos - very impressive indeed.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome John,

Have enjoyed your posts from some of the other boards your on.

Your photo's are awesome, similar lines to Zane....

Surfer


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

bobby chariot said:


> Welcome John - good to have you here.
> 
> Great photos - very impressive indeed.


Hi bobby

Thanks; pleased you like the photos

That shot of Larry Scott on your aviator is classic, I must say he is still one of my all time icons, it was shots of him in the mags back in the late 60's that inspied me into B/Building

Regards

John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Surferph34 said:


> Welcome John,
> 
> Have enjoyed your posts from some of the other boards your on.
> 
> ...


Hi Surferph

Now that is a compliment;; Ive meet Frank a few times, and was amazed how small his frame was, with wrist;knees;ankles;mid section with great simetrical muscular lines, all at around 200lbs

Regards

John


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Hey John welcome to the board, great to have someone of your experience.

May I ask a few questions? I may! Thanks 

How do you think bodybuilding as a sport has progressed? I.e what is your opinion of the monstrous, hulks of ripped muscle that now grace the stage compared to your era?

How inflated were (are) the measurements of the pros? i.e did Arnie really have 22" arms and a 29" waist?

What do you think of the training methodologies of todays bodybuilders?

Thanks :beer:

Had a look at your pics; you're looking good now and looked fantastic in your prime, love the one of you at 23 before lifting weights! My God, good genetics or what!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome dude,

Great to have another competative BB on the board now, im sure you will be getting asked loads of questions soon enough. 

Geo


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome dude, your pic's are amazing, I couldn't believe the shape you were in before you started training.

Also I saw an article of your daughter in closer a while back (before I started training), you were mentioned in there and there was a pic of you i can just remember thinking wow.

Don't laugh that I read closer lol its just my mum buys it for the TV listings and I usually have a flick through :lol:


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

John Wood said:


> Hi bobby
> 
> Thanks; pleased you like the photos
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Yes i am a big fan of the "classic" bodybuilders.

Those guys looked like they were carved; like works of art IMO.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

welcome


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome, great pics and shape, well done, look forward to reading more of your posts on here.


----------



## golds gym park (Aug 17, 2008)

do you still compete


----------



## golds gym park (Aug 17, 2008)

what ghyou using and how it going

how many iu you taking a day


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

golds gym park said:


> what ghyou using and how it going
> 
> how many iu you taking a day


WTF?

...nice intro


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome John,

Great pics of both yourself and I assume your daughter?

I look forward to seeing and hearing more!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very classic physique....impressive


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

golds gym park said:


> what ghyou using and how it going
> 
> how many iu you taking a day


*Kind of a disrespectful welcome i'd say towards a man such as John.*

Welcome John, i remember your name and photos from magazines years ago when i was getting inspired.

Great to have you here:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

John Wood said:


> I started b/building in 1971 at the age of 23, have been into competative sports throughout school and after Track & Field ;F/ball;Rugby;cycling, Within 3-4mths of training I entered and won my 1st B/B contest, I went on to win top honours in the late 70's & 80's throughout the UK & Europe the rest is history
> 
> In my time I've competed aginst many of the top names from that eara from all over the globe; including ;
> 
> ...


 Hi John just come across you on uk muscle, met u again 2 yrs ago, running a journal on members pictures. martyn yates-brown. :thumbup1: ,


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

wow your photos are amazing.

Honour to have you here!


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

wow great physique welcome to the board mate.

what was your diet like back then ??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! Great to have you on the board John, your pictures both when competing and now are great. Your daughter looks fantastic too. Both very symmetrical and wonderfull proportioned. Looking forward to reading your posts


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Great physique:thumbup1:

better than some of the grotesque bloated ones,

that are common these days.


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome pics mate :thumb:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome to uk muscle


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome to uk muscle


----------

